# New to Sailing



## Newport 17 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello, I'm new to sailing purchased a small 11 foot Snark and the short time I've sailed the Snark felt the need to get a bigger boat. I ended up purchasing a Lockley Newport 17. It's in pretty good shape, the previous owner didn't take much time cleaning it, but for my first boat a little TLC I'm excited to sail it, in the up coming season. I've enrolled in a sailboat - seamanship class starting in February 2016. 

I haven't been able to find out too much about the boat, manual etc. Anyone having any information about the Lockley Newport 17 I would really like to hear from you.

Regards.

George


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

You can start here:
NEWPORT 17 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

More about Lockley Newport:
Sailboats built by Lockley Newport Boats (USA) by year on Sailboatdata.com

There _is_ a connection with the Newport line of Cruising boats; at one time they were both owned by Elgin.

There is a lot of info about the Lockley Newports, including scans from the Manuals, here:
Newport Resources

Good luck!

¬Erindipity


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

we took my brothers Newport 17 out on the Inner Banks of NC. Great boat.
Should have seen us launch it.. boat ramp was about 6" of water!

Oh, and the bridge clearance to get out on the water was about 5'
Great fun!


----------



## Newport 17 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you Erindipity, the information will be very helpful.

Regards,

George
Maine


----------



## SavvySalt (Sep 16, 2014)

What does the sailboat/seamanship class you're signed up for include? Navigation? Is it an ASA class? How long? What made you choose that class over other options?

I'm quite curious as to how folks go from dinghy's to larger sailing vessels; how other sailors progression differs from my own.


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

"What does the sailboat/seamanship class you're signed up for include? Navigation? Is it an ASA class? How long? What made you choose that class over other options?"

I started out in Dinghies, so I took a Red Cross Sailing Class right at the very beginning; the Textbook was "Invitation To Sailing", taught in the local Red Cross Building. Two weeks. I also took John Beery's practical Class at Lake Merritt in Oakland, California. The text was "Beery's Basic Sailing". Another two weeks.
I was a Kid back then of course, and most impressionable. Our local Sailing Club was centered entirely around the Kid's Program, which fed us into the Classes, where I learned everything I know today about losing Races and having fun, at least on water.

Later, I took a Celestial Navigation course, taught logically at Dusk, at the local Community College. And that's it, other than all of the Oceanography Classes that I also took, and on occasion also took over, when knowing intimately and immediately where the Rules Of the Road came in useful.
(I once showed up for a Power Squadron Class, and left after 20 minutes...)

"Is it an ASA class?"
As for all of those very expensive Commercial Classes... I'm sure that they are good if you can afford them, and if you wish to Charter. But everything that you learn on cheapo Dinghies can be applied Upwards, where things tend to happen slower, and sometimes more painfully.

Here is a good comparison: I took Driver's Education when 15; they showed the most nauseating films. I then took Driver's Training, where we learned how to push a Dodge Dart around a quiet Housing Development.
I learned how to actually Drive on my own, as most do. Eventually, I pushed a vintage Ferrari around the Laguna Seca course, just once, at full chat. One needs to put a few miles under the Butt, or the Keel, to get to that point. (I didn't trust the Overdrive; I knew all too well the skills of the guy that rebuilt it.)
But say you don't know how to drive. As an Adult, you sign up for an incredibly expensive two week Class where you learn the ins and outs of a Ferrari California Spyder, and under intense scrutiny, you take it around the Course a couple of times, and maybe do a short Road Trip. And that's it. Until the next Summer Vacation.
Do you really know how to Drive?

"I'm quite curious as to how folks go from dinghy's to larger sailing vessels; how other sailors progression differs from my own."

Before I got into that Ferrari, I spent a few years with Triumphs, VWs, and whatever took my fancy at the time, (A Citroen SM...), and all of them were Beaters. I learned a lot about keeping Beaters on the Road, and so I think the same thinking applies to Boats.
(Not Motorcycles. After the third time that I fell off of one... A _Vespa_... My _Sister's_ Vespa... Never Again!)

This is my experience, and it suits me nicely. A lot of really _good_ Sailors came out of John Beery's classes for Kids. (I'm not one of them...)
Similar Classes are still available for Adults today, usually run by City Recreation Departments or local Sailing Clubs, for not much money, on Beaters.

And no, you will not be qualified to Charter a Quarter Million Dollar Beneteau because of taking these Classes.
Just maybe... a Catalina Capri.
Not much for so much.

¬Erindipity


----------



## Curious Sailor (Dec 6, 2015)

Newport 17 said:


> Hello, I'm new to sailing purchased a small 11 foot Snark and the short time I've sailed the Snark felt the need to get a bigger boat. I ended up purchasing a Lockley Newport 17. It's in pretty good shape, the previous owner didn't take much time cleaning it, but for my first boat a little TLC I'm excited to sail it, in the up coming season. I've enrolled in a sailboat - seamanship class starting in February 2016.
> 
> I haven't been able to find out too much about the boat, manual etc. Anyone having any information about the Lockley Newport 17 I would really like to hear from you.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new boat ! I'm also new to sailing and hope to get some classes soon.


----------

